# Trails um Rothenburg/o.d.Tauber gesucht



## alpha_opfer2002 (10. Juli 2005)

Hi Leute

Ich such Trails in und um Rothenburg herum, am besten noch mit Bikern. Bin Mäßig Fit und hoch motiviert. Schreibt was das Zeg hält. 
Leider hab ich bis jetzt nirgends etwas gefunden.


----------



## thomasWo (1. August 2005)

hi, ich bin mit dem bike viel zwischen schillingsfürst und rothenburg unterwegs. um rothenburg herum kenn ich mitlerweile einige singletrails die mit ausreichend geschwindigkeit gefahren auch richtig    sind. auch das waldstück zwischen nordenberg und burgbernheim biehtet lange singeltrailpassagen. (...ich hatte selbst stunden dannach noch ein grinsen im gesicht)
fährst du eigentlich lieber rasant bergab, lieber bergauf, in gemütlichem tempo oder bleibt stehts viel schweiß auf der strecke? ich will damit eigentlich nur fragen was für streckentypen du fährst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpha_opfer2002 (4. August 2005)

Hi

Ich fahr was mir gerade so vor die Räder kommt. Von jumps und ähnlichen Aktionen lass ich die finger weg. Bin eher als Anfänger einzustufen mit dem drang zur Geschwindigkeit. Mail mir mal an [email protected]. Dann send ich Dir mal meine Tel-Nr. können ja mal bei Gelegenheit nen kleinen turn machen. CU


----------

